# Recovered tack - Chester Police



## chaps89 (15 June 2017)

I'm very sorry but I don't know how to share a link but Chester Police posted a photo of some recovered tack on their Facebook page yesterday. Mix of saddles and bridles, if it's any help to anyone.


----------

